
Show HN: Chess OCR mobile app - chessfimee
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fimetech.chessfimee
======
chessfimee
Chessfimee is a mobile app which can scan chess diagrams from books, computer
screens or demo boards. The processing is done on our servers using image
processing to detect the board and TensorFlow for figures recognition.

